# Lithium Batteries: How they are made.



## Alex (4/3/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/3/16)

Cool vid....so every battery I buy, we get one tiny step closer to getting rid of gas guzzlers


----------

